# Got Anymore Adult Red Tegu Pics?



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jul 5, 2011)

I am in LOVE with red Tegus as always, but i was wondering if anyone had pictures or more of their Adult Red Tegus? I herd they get some what bigger in girth than normal argentine black & whites, but i love them and was hoping to see how many amazing adult red tegus I could see from the members here?


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Jul 5, 2011)

i wish mine was an adult i cant wait for him to get bigger


----------



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jul 5, 2011)

j.sawyer48 said:


> i wish mine was an adult i cant wait for him to get bigger



Oh im sure he will be amazing!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Jul 5, 2011)

he is a very light color when i saw him i just had to grabb him lol


----------



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jul 5, 2011)

j.sawyer48 said:


> he is a very light color when i saw him i just had to grabb him lol



very nice, PM me some pics?


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jul 5, 2011)

j.sawyer48 said:


>



very nice


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Jul 5, 2011)

thank u


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 9, 2011)

I no longer have him he was super territorial with all my lizrds. I gave him to someone who owns a reptile store and want to start breeding tegus.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jul 9, 2011)

_:huh: SMH,.. why do you keep posting different threads about the same subject asking the same questions? :huh:

Why not just bump up this thread and ask if anyone else has pics in case they missed it. There's no reason to start a whole new thread about the same thing.

http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=8533#axzz1Rd9lz2n0_


----------



## adam1120 (Jul 9, 2011)

or just save all your thought and post" like 2 threads DAILY one in the morning and one in the night? i try and not to post alot of threads unless its IMPORTANT. cus when something happens noone gunna read it just think its more "talkin" not a real question idk thats me you do post alot of the same things not being mean just saying 

but again im noone on tegutalk yet like a serious member so dont take what i said hard


----------

